# New guys and help stuff.



## ldrjay

Well since I keep getting requests for taking people fishing and showing the ropes im having an idea. How many of you guys would be interested in a seminar/class for basics and beginners. Hosted by my buddy and I. Maybe even call it a get together. Meeting up at the bait shop for a few lessons and rigging stuff then hit the river in the deep slow section then moving to a faster section for a different look. Let me know guys. Ill have my steel rods so anyone with normal shorter rods could try mine to see if they want invest in a steel rod.


----------



## y-town

I would come depending on work schedule. Right now Sundays are best day unless I'm off Saturday.


----------



## Streetguy

Saturdays and Sunday would work for me.


----------



## ldrjay

It would definitely be a sat or a Sunday. Kids would be more than welcome actually encouraged. Im thinking toward end of the month when it should be fishable. Hell even if only one or two come thats fine by me. Ill start doing the planning this week and let you guys know. Thanks guys.


----------



## mtkjay8869

I would be interested if my schedual allows


----------



## ldrjay

I will do my best to give 2-3 week notive due to my work schedule as well.


----------



## PatrickS

Definitely interested if my schedule allows. I know you are on the east side, so I am assuming this would be on the Grand?


----------



## ldrjay

Yes the grand. If guys want we might be able to do the chagrin too seeing how its only a few min away.


----------



## ldrjay

Looking at the 28 march.


----------



## Streetguy

How about a list of gear and tackle needed.


----------



## ldrjay

Waders if you have them. Boots if not. Your rod and reel. I suggest a flouro leader material or mono. I use braid with a leader. My buddy uses flouro only. Slit shot (smaller) bobber. Marabou jigs and or egg sac hooks. We will meet at the bait store for a quick class style meet and of course they have everything there youll need if you dont have. Im going to tie a bunch of my jigs up too. I just would like to clarify im not asking for any money for this. Im not an expert. I catch a lot of steelhead and am just looking to help guys out. My guide buddy will be the other one there. Bring questions. We will be open to help any way. Im going to show how I do things. Its always possible ill learn more stuff too. We will go over jig and maggot egg sac and such. 8 a.m. to when ever we are done. Any other questions please ask. Ive never done anything like this before so I hope it helps anyone who comes by.


----------



## ldrjay

Like I said kids are encouraged. After the group does its thing I may hit a honey hole n let some kids have fun. If the river is blown out we can still have the meet. Or push back a week or two.


----------



## canoe carp killer

This is really nice of u to do


----------



## ldrjay

canoe carp killer said:


> This is really nice of u to do


Thank you sir. I enjoy doing it and help guys out while im fishing too. Knowledge was passed to me just trying to give some back.


----------



## PatrickS

I agree, super nice of you to do! Unfortunately, I am leaving for Florida on the 28th (ok, so it's not all THAT unfortunate ;-) so if the date holds I will not be able to make it. Perhaps there will be a make-up session held in mid April... (kidding!)


----------



## ldrjay

Ill still be fishing then so maybe if walleye dont distract me to bad I can do it again.


----------



## FishingJunkie92

I would join. Always down to learn more and new info!


----------



## ldrjay

Anyone is welcome. Thats why I said I may learn something new myself.


----------



## FishingJunkie92

What bait store are you talking about meeting at?


----------



## ldrjay

Harbor bait in fairport


----------



## racetech

Jay what a great idea and way to give back buddy. Hoping I can make it out and bring my boy with me! Screwed my back up again though and have been laid up for 2 weeks so I will see what happens lol


----------



## ldrjay

Race I was hoping youd come out. If you bring your boy and its fishable I do believe a honey hole trip is in order.


----------



## racetech

That sounds fun man. Im hoping im up and running by then lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

28 march 2015 at harbor bait and tackle then on to the river afterwards. Meet at the baitshop at 9a.m. (unless you guys want sooner or later). Looks like the grand will be fishable by then. Can I get a rough idea how many are coming? Thanks guys hope to hear grom you guys soon. This is not limited to just new guys. Vets welcome too. This is a sharing tips and experience to help new guys out. Kids are more than welcome. If I get a few kids I will give up my go to honey hole so kids can catch. :thumbup:


----------



## FishingJunkie92

I'll be there for sure!


----------



## racetech

Not looking good for me. Found out today i need back surgery. 

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Hey race show up to the store dont have to fish.


----------



## racetech

Id like to! Just gonna depend how im doing by then. I cant even drive right now cause i cant sit lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

Anybody else coming or a maybe?


----------



## y-town

I'll be working so maybe see you another time.


----------



## Eyeripper69

Stinking awesome idrjay....
Will never forget my first Steelie, fishing the damn in berrien springs.. Close to 40 years ago... When that thing hit,(gonna keep it clean) I about pooped my pants...
That silver screamed in every direction, skipping across the water like a dolphin.. 
I was just holding on for dear life and I want to say it was gone in less than a minute.. I don't think I quit smiling the whole day.. I hope the weather is perfect and the silvers are plentifull.. Class act.. P.S hope you get some youngins to show up, the knowledge will be priceless..


----------



## ldrjay

I hope someone brings there kid or someone elses. My hole should be loaded right now. Just hoping we dont get to much rain thurs n fri.


----------



## bighomied

Count me in... I just wish I had my son this weekend he would have a blast


----------



## KTkiff

Is this still on for the weekend with the rain forecasted the next 2 days?


----------



## ldrjay

Yea class wise. If I have to do river part next week no biggie I have nothing else to do


----------



## ldrjay

Class still is on for tomorrow at harbor bait at 9 a.m. sucks river will be blown but ill check a trib on my way to see if we can salvage a lil on water time.


----------



## y-town

Address for harbor bait?


----------



## ldrjay

There ya go!


----------



## mrbencrazy

Man this is very cool of you to do. Unfortunately i have to work. Keep me posted on any future get togethers sounds awesome


----------



## ldrjay

mrbencrazy said:


> Man this is very cool of you to do. Unfortunately i have to work. Keep me posted on any future get togethers sounds awesome


Will do! Next weekend is my bday weekend so hopefully ill be on the water! Best place for a get together!


----------



## racetech

I wont make it hope things go well!

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## y-town

Well I made it and was interesting and informative. Thanks jay and harbor harbor bait for the time spent.


----------



## ldrjay

No prob sorry conditions sucked.


----------



## cmiller

Having another outing for new guys?


----------



## ldrjay

Ill be out this weekend on the grand. Weather and conditions permitting. Hands on the way to go! Since the contest will be over im not gonna be so secretive of the holes. Lol


----------



## bighomied

Sweet ldrjay I'm gonna have my son and would love to get out with you


----------



## racetech

You guys get out this weekend? 

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

I went wally down at skeeter. This time of year if I can walleye fish I lose almost all interest in steel.


----------



## iggyfly

Who ended up winning Jay? Ron insisted he was going to win it


----------



## ldrjay

Travis did. Ron didnt place or have a fish to weigh. I got bumped out by one point on the last day with a couple hours to go.


----------

